# 57 Boom! Getting in a little flight time last weekend!



## enduro06 (Nov 17, 2005)

Flight Deck at Nam, Milford MA!


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

well done ^^


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice hang time! Incredible shot!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sweet shot!
Does that bike company offer a good frame warranty?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I was thinking Health Insurance  Nice shot!!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Well done. That's a pretty good drop.


----------



## GraniteBob (Nov 2, 2015)

So the original drop wasn't enough?? 😳


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Sweet pic!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sweet shot!
> Does that bike company offer a good frame warranty?





jcd46 said:


> I was thinking Health Insurance  Nice shot!!


Your priories are all out of joint.

#1] Check for bike damage.

#2] Check for body damage.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Damn dude, that's sick!


----------



## enduro06 (Nov 17, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Your priories are all out of joint.
> 
> #1] Check for bike damage.
> 
> #2] Check for body damage.


Pretty funny!! I'm ridding a 2015 Trek Slash 9.8. The fork is a Pike (2 token installed) and the shock is a RockShox DebonAir (no bands installed). The Slash is an amazing bike and I highly recommend. Not only can it tear up the trails but it's a blast to bring to the bike parks, it just rips! When I want to go really big or super technical then I pullout the Demo 8!

Also when I bought the bike last year Trek offered an insurance plan. It was a 3 year plan for $360 and they would replace anything on the bike if it broke except for tires or brake pads! So far after 1 year they've replaced $1200 in parts!! Of course they no longer offer the plan!

Oh and the body damage, I've spent plenty of time in the ER in the "younger days". Basically now it's all just muscle memory!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

We need a video of that stokage.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I was entertaining a visitor from LA over the weekend. He's a big roadie so I was psyching myself up to ride a road bike. To my surprise, he said "I want to mountain bike where your ride." Ooooooh-kay I thought. Just don't get hurt.

Well lo and behold, the guys is a ripper on a mountain bike. Almost 50 years old and he said he used to BMX a loooong time ago.


----------



## peterk123 (Oct 10, 2005)

Here is a vid of it. My buddies and I a few years ago........ I was only 46 at the time


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

So smooth!


----------

